

Coda 2.5 Released - mattstrayer
https://www.panic.com/blog/introducing-coda-2-5/

======
JohnBooty
I really, really enjoyed Coda for quite a few years in the 1.x days. Panic
makes really good stuff.

But had a hard time figuring out how to work Coda into a more "modern"
workflow with Git, and moved on to Sublime because it has a more active plugin
community and is cross-platform.

Maybe I should take another look at it. Coda definitely excels at the "I have
a local copy of a website, and need to sync it with what's on the server over
SFTP" workflow.

That was back in the 1.x days, though. I haven't looked at it in ages. Should
I? I do mostly Rails these days.

~~~
davisr
Coda 2, released a few years ago, brought a lot of git-related changes. Things
like branching, merging, and committing are integrated in the UI. Personally,
I like to have a terminal window open in Coda for git, but the integrated
solution works reasonably well.

~~~
JohnBooty
Thank you for the reply! Now I'm going to give it another spin...

------
freshyill
I definitely outgrew Coda a few years ago although I occasionally fire it up
to use its visual grep. However, in the time since I switched to other editors
(Chocolat, Sublime, and now Atom), my workflow has changed significantly.

I'm ready to do a clean install for Yosemite, and maybe it's also time to give
Coda another look. I had been planning to switch back to Sublime after giving
Atom a shot (there's _a lot_ to like, but it's slow as molasses and the
autocomplete is total garbage). So much of my workflow lives outside of my
editor these days, so maybe it makes sense.

~~~
gr2020
What did you think of Chocolat, compared to the others? I've been meaning to
give it a try.

~~~
swartkrans
I have had chocolat installed for a long time and I sometimes use it when I
don't want to look at a file in vim, which is pretty often when I just want to
read the code. I hang out in the #chocolat channel on Freenode. My take on it
is the developer sincerely cares about making a great editor, and it has
always been pretty simple to use. The economics of being yet another code
editor are not great and Alex is the only owner and developer yet he is still
dedicated to the project. I am not sure you will ever see the kind of
ecosystem that TextMate and Sublime Text enjoy, but if you can see past its
faults, chocolat is a pretty nice little editor.

~~~
freshyill
I started using it shortly after I outgrew Coda. I went to Textmate at first,
but it was around the time that Textmate seemed totally dead. Its interface
reeked of 2004 but Chocolat was quite modern. I liked it a lot but I was
eventually lured away by Sublime's ecosystem. Then I got sick of dealing with
JSON for my settings and checked out Atom. But I find that I'm not really
taking all those rich ecosystems that Sublime and Atom offer. It's probably
time for me to take another look at Chocolat as well.

------
neovive
Perhaps I'm wrong, but I see Coda fitting in between the poweful IDE's
produced by JetBrains (ItelliJ, WebStorm, PHPStorm, etc.) and text editors. I
think one issue for Coda is that development workflows (especially web
development) changed significantly since version 2 was released in 2012. Coda
is still a very nice application if it fits in your workflow.

------
fiatpandas
I've used Coda for a few years, during which time I started using Sublime +
wbond's FTP plugin. Coda is still crucial to my remote PHP freelance workflow.
For remote work, it's a much more polished experience when dealing
simultaneously with multiple active/live projects.

Sublime FTP's experience can improve slightly when using it in mirror mode,
but in practice I've found issues with very slight time differences between my
local computer and the remote computer, which can cause unnecessary or
possibly dangerous syncing.

Can't really think of any Coda negatives other than lack of git integration. I
generally just keep an SSH open to commit anything.

Edit: nvm, it does have git integration. I'll have to try it out.

~~~
swartkrans
> FTP

Please do not use FTP, FTP sends everything over the wire in clear text,
across the entire internet. You should not be using FTP for anything ever. Use
SFTP, scp, HTTPS from the server, but not FTP.

~~~
fiatpandas
I don't use FTP. The plugin for sublime I was referring to is called Sublime
SFTP. It supports SFTP, which I use for all my projects.

Check it out here:
[http://wbond.net/sublime_packages/sftp](http://wbond.net/sublime_packages/sftp)

------
amykhar
For my day to day work, I use PHPStorm and PyCharm. But, I've been working on
a bunch of exercism.io problems in various languages, and figured I'd give
Coda a shot for that. I ended up absolutely hating it. Couldn't get the split
windows to work the way I liked, and I felt like I was fighting with the
editor every step of the way. It's a shame, because it would have been a nice
way to manage all the little exercise folders.

------
brador
Sneaky pricing trick there. Coda 2 wasn't $99. It was $75 or possibly $50, due
to a never ending discount.

~~~
lukifer
This was due to the lack of upgrade pricing in the App Store; they essentially
gave everyone the upgrade price for a while. $99 was always the intended
"retail price"; now that they've abandoned the App Store, I expect Coda 3 will
have separate pricing for upgrading vs. buying new.

------
dennisbest
I used this years ago and just tried it out this version. I really wanted to
like it. Sadly, it still lives in a world where we all use MySQL, SVN, and
FTP. Git may be supported, but it's an afterthought. For $99, Panic should
include a time machine back to 2004.

------
madoublet
Love Coda 2 and am very excited about Coda 2.5. The one major annoyance for me
with 2 was not being able to search remote locations. I don't see this in the
release notes. If the Panic team is listening, can we get this in version 3?

~~~
lukifer
I would like this feature too (as well as indexing symbols from remote files),
butI wouldn't expect it, due to the potential for overwhelming a server by
downloading hundreds or thousands of files. Doing the search server-side would
be prohibitively complicated, due to the variety of shells and environments.

The workaround would be to use a setup that mounts SFTP drives locally
(ExpanDrive, MacFusion, etc).

~~~
JohnBooty
You're absolutely right about the challenges, but mounting SFTP drives locally
wouldn't solve the problem - in that scenario, every file would still have to
be downloaded to your machine in order to be searched.

It doesn't seem _totally_ unsolvable, though. I mean, if Coda can connect via
SFTP then it can almost certainly connect to the server and run commands like
awk, grep, find, Silver Searcher, etc. There's no technical reason why Coda
couldn't run those commands _on the remote host_ and return their results to
you.

That's still quite a frigging challenge, obviously - there's a huge range of
Unix utils that may or may not be available on each individual remote host.
Coda would have to do some trial-and-error and/or probing on each remote host
to see what's available.

~~~
lukifer
Yeah, local SFTP would still be horribly inefficient; presumably you'd be
aware of the leaky abstraction and use it lightly, whereas things would get
messy if Coda tried to abstract it for you.

> There's no technical reason why Coda couldn't run those commands on the
> remote host and return their results to you.

The other obstacle I see is Windows-based S/FTP servers, which presumably
lacks grep, et al.

(One other little gripe: I wish I could open remote files directly from Coda's
terminal, which would sidestep half the inconvience of remote searching. If
it's not in 2.5, I'll have to remember to submit a feature request.)

~~~
JohnBooty

      The other obstacle I see is Windows-based S/FTP servers, which presumably lacks grep, et al.
    

Fortunately, not always!

I believe a lot of Windows users who run SFTP do so via Cygwin's sshd, which
for most intents and purposes is a full Posix implementation. At the very
least, you can grep your heart out! (I've run it on a few Windows servers
myself)

I don't have the slightest clue what Cygwin's relative marketshare is in the
Windows SFTP space but I'm guessing it's pretty high because all the other
solutions I found were from weirdo vendors I'd never heard of, very expensive,
or both. I also had a hunch that a lot of the commercial solutions were
wrapping/using Cygwin but I never looked into it.

Regardless, yeah, some servers would not be remotely searchable! This doesn't
seem unsolveable from a UI perspective. Coda could disable the search box for
those hosts and provide an explanatory note. Or maybe via a little
red/yellow/green searchability indicator next to the remote search box.

------
andystannard
Looking forward to giving this a spin, I moved over to using brackets a lot
but remember liking Coda a lot. I think I will have another go at using it the
changes sound like they have some pretty big improvements.

------
sixQuarks
I'm new to programming. Is Coda worth the $99 price compared to Sublime?

~~~
sseal
I have both, Sublime seems to be leaner, but Coda has some neat features. If
you are new to programming I would personally use Sublime since it is free,
and then decide from there after a month or so.

~~~
michaelgrafl
Ahem, Sublime Text costs 70 USD at the moment.

